# can I feed my hedgie cooked chicken?



## bubbles37 (Jul 23, 2012)

I heard from a couple of places that you can feed a hedgie a small amount of cooked chicken. Please let me know your thoughts, I just want to make sure its ok before I give some to her.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea as long as it is unseasoned. Only give a small amount at first to make sure the don't have an allergic reaction to it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Take a look around the forums stickies, as they contain a lot of information, including food and treats. I would also suggest you reading LG's book 
http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/index.html


----------

